# Night Shift by Stephen King



## West Virginia Mule (Jul 22, 2005)

...


----------



## semtecks (Jul 22, 2005)

I've been a king fan for a while now, read a ton of his books; although i have to say i'm getting a little sick of him--after a while it all seems to taste like chicken. But i'm reading The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon, and enjoying it very much. DreamCatcher is catching dust on my shelf as well as Four Past Midnight. Everythings Eventual was quite a good book . . . but i hate That Feeling You Can Only Say In French.

I think he's one of the best authors around; theres a very good reason he's sold so many books: They're just that damn good--with the exception of a few stinkers (The long Mile, Insomnia, etc)

I'll definately keep an eye out for Night Shift, it sounds awesome. I like it when charactors and stories are expanded upon. The Stand is my favourate King book so far and i'd like to see tastoryfrom anther angle.

thnks for the reccomendation.


----------



## Burnz (Jul 27, 2005)

*Night Shift* was decently written, there are my favorites from King definitely.  Like *The Stand *.  His newer stuff needs to be put back through the blender though and sift out the alien content.  I hate scifi books, the whole alien thing is just not my deal.  But horror, mutation, killer plagues...bring it on.  Oh yeah, *Eyes of the Dragon *is another excellent one from King.  Good reading to you all.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 4, 2006)

I read _Night Shift_ in my teens and it seems that nearly every story has been made into a film, or inspired one, somewhere along the line. It's certainly King at _his_ best: telling short tales. Horror, to me, is best done these days in the short story format (same for other speculative branches) as they let you play with one small idea which you don't need to answer.

I'm afraid I can't expand much here without exhuming _Night _Shift from my book cemetery but I think that the fact that so many of the tales in this collection - when compared to King's other collections, _Skeleton Krew_, _Nightmares & Dreamscapes, _and _Everything's Eventual_ - have been optioned in one way or another for other media demonstrates that _Night Shift_ is one of his better works.


----------



## IJS (Jan 4, 2006)

When it comes to Stephen King, I only really enjoyed his earlier works. 

Basically all his Bachman books and Cujo were the only ones I truly enjoyed.


----------

